

The Anatomy of a Baseball Trade - lionhearted
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/anatomy-of-a-baseball-trade-10202011.html

======
lionhearted
Not a normal HN piece on first blush, but some fantastic lessons from real
life excerpts of conversations. Check out this one for negotiation:

> Braves: 1:30 p.m. Wren text message – We see Bourn valued down a level from
> Pence for our club. We like the run production and power of Pence, and Bourn
> is a run creator. That doesn’t do as much for us. That is too rich for us.
> Thanks, Frank.

Interesting reading the negotiating position, language choices, brevity, etc.
"Thanks, Frank."

